# Glad to be aboard!



## Doc Harris (Jan 22, 2015)

Good Morning, All!
It is good to find a place that covers the Martial Arts world in such depth. I have taken the time to look around and very much look forward to my time spent learning from and discussing with all of you in the future.
I am a 35 year veteran of the Marital Arts/Combatives world and I still feel that I have much to learn. I hope to find some of that "missing" knowledge here and through the networking that will hopefully happen through this site.
I will keep my intro short, and will say that if you wish to know more about me, please take a look at my webpage: www.defensesurvival.com or www.facebook.com/DefenseSurvival

Again, I look forward to learning from the forums here.

Cheers!

Doc


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk! Look forward to your contributions.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome to Martialtalk. Hope you enjoy your experience interchanging ideas and thoughts on various subjects on the forum.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome Doc, have fun


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 22, 2015)

Learning is a two way street, Doc. This site is all about sharing, learning from each other, and interacting. Please do enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Steve (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk Doc!


----------



## Brian King (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome aboard sir. Looking forward to reading the discussions.


----------



## Buka (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome aboard, Doc.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Takai (Jan 24, 2015)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jezr74 (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome to MT Doc.


----------

